# Opinions on this build?



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey guys.
Here's an idea for my first gaming comp build so any opinions or helpful suggestions would be nice :smile:. 
Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3, EVGA GeForce GTX 970, Deepcool TESSERACT SW - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Why not the i5-4690k?


----------



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

I guess I could switch it out for the 4690k just thought on that one for editing on the pc.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

The best gaming CPU for the price in my opinion. Great choice on the GPU.


----------



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you for your input. Ive adjusted some parts to the build. But one thing im not certain on is an Optical drive which at first I thought was useless sense what if I download windows 7 onto a USB by another computer and just use that on the new computer?


----------



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

New build.

Intel Core i5-4690K, EVGA GeForce GTX 970, Deepcool TESSERACT SW - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Only reason I use optical drive is to create backups, images, recovery disk, and reinstall Windows. All which can be done by USB with sufficient space. Price wise for a good USB drive/external HDD vs optical drive. Just your preference I suppose. No optical drive alleviates power drawn from the system as well.


----------



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

Ah I see. Well thank you for taking the time to help me out. I guess I just have one final question since your the only one answering lol, would this build workout you think?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

I would stick around, there are lots here that either agree or disagree. I would get the most opinions before going for it. Your PSU has good reviews. Your cooling system may need a tweak. What games are you planning on playing with this system?


----------



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

Im not too keen on playing games like Witcher 3, or Farycry4 or Shadows of Mordor. I would rather be playing games like Dota 2, BF4, and CSGO. But If my cooling system does need a tweak, any good suggestions on one?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

If it were my build I'd have something like this.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

If you did get that cooler you would have to remove the back exhaust fan. I believe your case already comes with one. Its not a must recommendation but I would love to overclock that CPU.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No, the 212 would clear the exhaust fan, it could be set to push the air through the fins and out through the roof vents anyway, same case/board/cooler: GaryBen's Completed Build - Intel Core i7-4790K, EVGA GeForce GTX 970, Deepcool TESSERACT SW - PCPartPicker I don't see any point in spending an extra ~$50 on something that may be louder, might not cool much better and has potential risk, either.

I'd have stuck with the Xeon, too - but I'm biased


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Stick with the Evo air cooler, I see no reason to change it.

You are choosing a Micro ATX motherboard, be aware of that.

I would see about getting an SSD in there too and dropping the HDD down to a 500GB unit. Take any additional funds for the SSD.

Why buy Windows 7 for $200 when Windows 10 is only $100?

Microsoft Windows 10 Home - 64-bit - Newegg.com

Also, does this machine have to be wireless? If so I'd recommend getting a wireless card and not an adapter. The performance will be much greater.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow didn't notice the price difference between the 4690k and 4790k. You may as well go with the 8 core CPU with higher clock speed for the same price(4790k)


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Same price? I see it as ~$70 more.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Hmm $30 difference for me. I guess it depends on where you live for prices. $225 for 4690k and $255 for 4790k. Still worth the jump in my opinion. Edit: as far as I was concerned the 4790k stood at $325 but that was last year.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I only used the US PCPartPicker site, If I were to check UK pricing, I'd see a jump of £5 from the Xeon to the i5 then £50 more up to the i7 (£205/210/260).

I'd also go with Ethernet, if possible, also an SSD for boot/programs.

What screen res. will this be on?


----------



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

Sadly, Cannot do Ethernet mainly because my family uses all of the internet wirelessly and it would be hard to re arrange where it currently is which through walls and such. As for resolution, this will be on 1920 x 1080 so 1080p im pretty sure. And im a bit confused on HDD and SSD. Do you get both?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then for wireless, I would recommend a wireless PCIe card instead of the adapter.

For the monitor, 1080p is all you need.

Yes, it would be desirable to go for a SSD and HDD.


----------



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you for responding and taking the time to assist me Masterchiefxx17.


----------



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

So hows this final build you think? 
Intel Core i5-4690K, EVGA GeForce GTX 970, Deepcool TESSERACT SW - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## ButterMyWaffles (Jan 23, 2016)

So any last thoughts on the build?
Intel Core i5-4690K, EVGA GeForce GTX 970, Deepcool TESSERACT SW - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks fine to me :thumb:


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Actually I would suggest getting the retail version of Windows. I suggest this because if anything happens to your motherboard you have to buy another license. A retail version is about $100 or less for Windows 7 and you can reinstall on a replacement board under the same license. I would recommend getting Windows directly from Microsoft.


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

That is not a bad recommendation, other than the important fact that you cannot get a legitimate retail copy of W7/W8.1 from a good source for anywhere near $100.00. OEM yes. Upgrade yes. Not retail. Retail is going to cost you about $175.00-$200.00.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The previous EVGA PSU was better than this new one you selected. I would recommend a swap to a XFX, Seasonic, or Antec HGC branded unit. Rated at 650W.

The rest looks great!


----------

